# Goat Barn ideas...



## SteveR (Aug 21, 2012)

As promised, I am back again and looking for help and suggestions on some type of Shelter for the two Pygmy/Nigerian Kids we picked up last week. They seem to be content and comfortable in my garage at night, but as much as I love them, I need to evict them.

Does anyone have any suggestions, pictures or plans on building a Goat Barn? I am not looking for anything elaborate. I just want to provide them some shelter with ample room and I would like it to be neat and clean looking. 

I found this 5' x 8' Shed for sale locally on Craigslist, and thought this might be an option, but was not certain if this would provide enough space as they grew into adults. I am assuming that it would, but not knowing for certain I would like an opinion from someone with more experience than myself.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely enough space for 2, unless you plan on expanding, and even then 4 or so would fit comfortably in there. If I were you, I'd cover the windows with screens and get some shutters so you can close in bad weather, but otherwise it looks perfect for them.

We built our shed ourself for 2 Alpines (now 1 Alpine and 2 NDs). Just plywood and 2x4s. I think its 6 ft at its highest, and about 8-10ft long. The ceiling is angled and lifted slightly so a breeze can pass through the top. See:
























left is goat shed, right is chicken coop


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

I have been looking at getting a decent size shed and just convert it. They have wood floors, so would it be wise to lay linoleum down? For easy clean up an stuff?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

SteveR...That is a nice sized area for 2 little goats and it's visually pleasing, if it has a wood floor already, it's easily kept clean...even in winter when you allow bedding to pile for warmth, I use a layer of barn lime on my wood floors with a layer of wood shavings for absorption and spread waste hay on top and the goats just add to it. I do cleanouts in January and again in March....throughout the rest of the year, the floors are kept swept and congregating/bedding areas are cleaned once a week. Placing screens over the windows or even framed chicken wire will help keep critters out and wether you go with shutters to keep out strong wind and wet weather or actual windows, as long as you can cover the openings, they''ll be snug. If the roof doesn't have open eaves, you can easily put in vents near the peaks on both ends for ventilation.
If you go with a dirt floor, be sure there is a slight grade where you position the goat shed, you'll want drainage to be good and for it to be able to drain down hill as opposed to "just sitting"....a good pack of pea gravel with sand or "modified" over it will help.
I wouldn't put linoleoum on a barn floor....way too slippery for hooves as well as you.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Liz. =)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 21, 2012)

Great!.. I just realized and found the 'Barnyard Bonanza"..I somehow overlooked that before posting this. I replied to the Craigslist ad, but havent heard anything back yet. If its still available, I am going to purchase this for the little ones.. If its not available, I may have to confiscate the playhouse I just finished building for my daughter last month.  I would never hear the end of that!!!!

I guess I could always change up the design a little and just make another one of these for the goats. The walls are the Pre-Fab 6' x 8' Fence Panels from Lowes, so it was quick and easy...Hmmm Decisions, Decisions. Oh... I become so completely obsessed with this type of thing. It's all I can think about. 

Thanks again for everyones help and their informative replies. I was worried about the wood floors, so that bit of information was great!. Thank you Liz. I will continue to read and soak up all of the information I can here.


----------

